# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Странный рассказ

## Дима_

Написал рассказ. Сначала одно написал, потом решил поменять концовку. Кто по вашему здесь правильно и неправильно поступил?

В одной сказочной стране жили лисички. Жили они семьями. Одна лисичка была особенная. Звали её Ли. У неё была сверхспособность (у других этого не было), но она не рассказывала другим об этом. И не знала она куда ей применить эту способность. Чтобы способность работала, ей нужно было добыть волшебный цветок, который находился в одном месте и охранялся сильным драконом. Рассказали ей об этом цветке во сне. Она очень хотела добыть этот цветок, но боялась и честно говоря, была ленивая чтоб его добывать.
Однажды летающие чудища убили родителей Ли, и осталась она одна. Эти чудища нападали на лисичек и были их главными врагами. Осталась Ли одна. После смерти родителей она сильно изменилась и стала странной. Другие лисички видели это и перестали с ней общаться. Стала она ходить по этой стране и нашла таких же несчастных лисичек (которые по какой-то причине стали несчастными). Влюбилась она в лисичку-самца, который тоже в неё влюбился. Стали жить ради друг друга, чтобы в новый день увидеть друг друга, общаться, ласкать друг друга. Они стали называть себя Отверженными и стали думать как им опять стать счастливыми. Не все хотели бороться, кто-то убивал себя, чтобы прекратить мучения, и не видели они выхода. Кто-то верил что выход есть, к тому же умирать было страшно - а вдруг всё закончится навсегда? Ли рассказала им про цветок и пошли они в то место. Осмотрев его издалека, поняли, что без помощи им не обойтись. Для помощи им нужен был кто-то сильный. Нашли они сильного, это была большая сильная гаргулья, одиноко живущая в пещере. Но взамен гаргулья потребовала награду, зная о сверхспособности Ли. Никто больше не знал про эту сделку. Ли вернувшись к своим сказала, что гаргулья поможет. Гаргулья победила дракона, получив много ран и ослабев, и принесла цветок. Теперь, соединившись с цветком, Ли могла активировать свою способность. Её способность в том, что она освободит энергию из себя и 10 существ, которые рядом с ней, станут счастливыми. Кто ими будет - выберет Ли. Ли хочет выбрать всех в группе, но их 11. 1 останется несчастным. Лисички решают оставить гаргулью, потому что она из другого мира. Ли ничего не остается, как предать гаргулью. Она вонзает себе цветок в грудь. Бутон раскрывается и яркий свет вырывается наружу. Все лисички становятся счастливыми. Гаргулья, взрываясь от обиды, прыгает на Ли и вонзает свои когти в её живот. Ли падает, лисичка-самец прыгает на гаргулью и убивает её. Он подбегает к Ли, берет на руки. Она смотрит на него с улыбкой, говорит что любила его большего всего на свете. Он плачет, умоляет её не уходить. Ли умирает. Группа возвращается назад. Теперь они не Отверженные.

----------


## наивная дурочка

а почему лисички?))рассказ понравился очень..философско однако,есть над чем подумать

----------


## Дима_

Вот такая лисичка http://ifolder.ru/18594975 .

----------


## Дима_

Ли здесь показана положительным героем, а вообще то она предала гаргулью, получила нахаляву цветок.
Гаргулья показана отрицательным героем, а вообще то её предали, она ничего плохого не сделала, наоборот, добыла цветок и сделала лисичек счастливыми!

----------


## bauua

Есть лишь одна по-настоящему серьезная философская проблема - проблема самоубийства. Решить, стоит или не стоит жизнь того, чтобы ее прожить,- значит ответить на фундаментальный вопрос философии. Все остальное - имеет ли мир три измерения, руководствуется ли разум девятью или двенадцатью категориями второстепенно. Таковы условия игры: прежде всего нужно дать ответ. И если верно, как того хотел Ницше, что заслуживающий уважения философ должен служить примером, то понятна и значимость ответа - за ним последуют определенные действия. Эту очевидность чует сердце, но в нее необходимо вникнуть, чтобы сделать ясной для ума.
Как определить большую неотложность одного вопроса в сравнении с другим? Судить должно по действиям, которые следуют за решением. Я никогда не видел, чтобы кто-нибудь умирал за онтологический аргумент. Галилей отдавал должное научной истине, но с необычайной легкостью от нее отрекся, как только она стала опасной для его жизни. В каком-то смысле он был прав. Такая истина не стоила костра. Земля ли вертится вокруг Солнца, Солнце ли вокруг Земли - не все ли равно? Словом, вопрос это пустой. И в то же время я вижу, как умирает множество людей, ибо, по их мнению, жизнь не стоит того, чтобы ее прожить. Мне известны и те, кто, как ни странно, готовы покончить с собой ради идей или иллюзий, служащих основанием их жизни (то, что называется причиной жизни, оказывается одновременно и превосходной причиной смерти). Поэтому вопрос о смысле жизни я считаю самым неотложным из всех вопросов. Как на него ответить? По-видимому, имеются всего два метода осмысления всех существенных проблем - а таковыми я считаю лишь те, которые грозят смертью или удесятеряют страстное желание жить,- это методы Ла Палисса и Дон Кихота. Только в том случае, когда очевидность и восторг уравновешивают друг друга, мы получаем доступ и к эмоциям, и к ясности. При рассмотрении столь скромного и в то же время столь заряженного патетикой предмета классическая диалектическая ученость должна уступить место более непритязательной установке ума, опирающейся как на здравый смысл, так и на симпатию.
Самоубийство всегда рассматривалось исключительно в качестве социального феномена. Мы же, напротив, с самого начала ставим вопрос о связи самоубийства с мышлением индивида. Самоубийство подготавливается в безмолвии сердца, подобно Великому Деянию алхимиков. Сам человек ничего о нем не знает, но в один прекрасный день стреляется или топится. Об одном самоубийце-домоправителе мне говорили, что он сильно изменился, потеряв пять лет назад дочь, что эта история его " подточила" . Трудно найти более точное слово. Стоит мышлению начаться, и оно уже подтачивает. Поначалу роль общества здесь не велика. Червь сидит в сердце человека, там его и нужно искать. Необходимо понять ту смертельную игру, которая ведет от ясности в отношении собственного существования к бегству с этого света.
Причин для самоубийства много, и самые очевидные из них, как правило, не самые действенные. Самоубийство редко бывает результатом рефлексии (такая гипотеза, впрочем, не исключается). Развязка наступает почти всегда безотчетно. Газеты сообщают об " интимных горестях" или о " неизлечимой болезни" . Такие объяснения вполне приемлемы. Но стоило бы выяснить, не был ли в тот день равнодушен друг отчаявшегося - тогда виновен именно он. Ибо и этой малости могло быть достаточно, чтобы горечь и скука, скопившиеся в сердце самоубийцы, вырвались наружу. Вы прочитали отрывок из эссе Камю об абсурде "Миф о Сизифе". Спокойной ночи.

----------

